# Wolf's Log



## thewolf31 (Sep 27, 2019)

I wanted to start a journal for my cycling, training, and diet. Mainly this is for me to help keep myself on track and then I also think it'll be good to get advice from the vets based on progress. I plan on starting my next cycle Monday September 30. Before I start I will take measurements of my weight, arm size, forearm size, chest size, waist size, thigh size, and calf size. I will be taking bloods around 4-5 weeks in to check my general health and my estrodial. 

My cycle:

Test E - 500 mg a week for 14 weeks
Dbol - 30 mg a day for 6 weeks
AI is on hand to use if bloodwork indicates I need it.
HCG blast during weeks 15-16

PCT

Nolvadex 2 weeks after last injection and run it for 4-6 weeks (based on bloods)
Doses of 40/40/20/20 if ran for 4 weeks

Goals for this cycle

Gain overall size and more specifically gain size in my legs and arms as I seem to be more torso dominant (my back and chest grow like crazy with almost any stimulus while my arms and legs seem to lag)
Gain overall strength
Keep the gains dry as possible with diet and cardio 3x per week for 30 minutes (especially important goal as both compounds are 'wet')
Have fun! I've head that dbol is one of the most fun steroids to run and I'm excited to use it. I want to see what kind of feel-good euphoric effects I get from it.

I wanted to get this started but I will edit and update on Monday with my measurements. I plan on updating weekly with my training and diet for critiques. Maybe I'll throw in update photos but I have recognizable features even without my face being in the photos so we'll see.

Thank you all for reading and I'll keep you updated. Cheers.


----------



## snake (Sep 27, 2019)

thewolf31 said:


> I wanted to start a journal for my cycling, training, and diet...



Maybe it would be best to take things in order of importance. Training then diet then gear.


----------



## thewolf31 (Sep 28, 2019)

snake said:


> Maybe it would be best to take things in order of importance. Training then diet then gear.



That's a good point. I'll address my updates in order of importance. I didn't mean for it to come off as me saying my gear is more important. Maybe that's how it sounded. Diet definitely comes first and then training. Gear is just the icing on top for me.


----------



## thewolf31 (Sep 28, 2019)

My diet, training, and anabolics cycle officially kicks off Monday. I am  going to update and list out my allotted macros for the week, my meal  count, meal timing, and training time. 

First off, macros.


Day of the Week
Macros (in grams)
Monday
200 P | 105 F | 300 C
Tuesday
205 P | 105 F | 300 C
Wednesday
200 P | 105 F | 300 C
Thursday
205 P | 105 F | 300 C
Friday
205 P | 105 F | 300 C
Saturday
200 P | 95 F | 300 C
Sunday
195 P | 85 F | 205 C


So  each day I'll be splitting the macros up among 5 meals and an  intra-workout shake. This shake will only contain carbs and proteins.  Monday through Thursday I train in the afternoon around 4:45 to 5:45  depending on the day. Friday and Saturday I train at 10:30 am. So on the  days where I train in the afternoon I'll have 3 meals before training  and 2 meals post training with the shake during the workout. On days  where I train earlier, I'll have one meal before training and 4 meals  after and a shake during the workout.

I am committing to getting 7  hours of solid sleep at a very minimum and I'm shooting for 8 solid  hours. When I say solid hours, I don't mean that I am getting into bed  from 10 pm to 6 am. I mean that I am asleep from 10 pm to 6 am. So I'll  usually be in bed around 30 minutes before my actual bedtime with all  electronics off and reading the most boring ass book I can find.

Now  let's cover my training for the first week. I work out 6 days a week  with a varied upper lower type split with an emphasis on certain muscle  groups each day. We all know that volume x intensity = growth. Each set  in Week 1 will be taken within 3 reps of failure. Basically when I think  I have three reps left in the tank, I stop the set. Here's the plan:


*DAY 1 | Chest Focused Upper*
Sets
Incline Dumbbell press
3
Cable Flye
3
Medium Grip Bench Press
3
Barbell Upright Row
4
Seated Cable Row
3
*DAY 2 | Quad Focused Lower*
High Bar Squat
3
Hack Squat
3
Seated Leg Curl
3
Calves on Calf Machines
3
V-Up
3
*DAY 3 | Arms Focused Upper*
Dips (weighted)
3
Cable Rope Pushdown
3
Flat Dumbbell Bench
2
Cable Curl
3
Parallel Grip Pullup
2
*DAY 4 | Glute Focused Lower*
Deadlift
3
Barbell Walking Lunge
3
Leg Press
3
Calves on Leg Press
3
Crunch Machine
3
*DAY 5 | Back Focused Upper*
Underhand Pullup
2
Wide-Grip Pulldown
3
Barbell Bent Over Row
2
Incline Dumbbell Curl
3
Hammer Curl
3
*DAY 6 | **Ham Calf Shoulder Focused*
High Bar Good Morning
3
Calves on Calf Machine
3
Standing Barbell Shoulder Press
3
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raise
4
Barbell Shrug
3
*Day 7 *
REST
*CARDIO*
30 minutes 3x a week
If it's too much, I'll cut back 10 minutes.


That's  my training and diet all laid out for my first week.  This won't change  much. If I plateau in weight gain then I'll simply add 100 calories per  day. My training volume will slowly increase week-to-week by adding  sets or increasing reps.


----------



## mugzy (Sep 28, 2019)

Nice log thewolf31, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jin (Sep 29, 2019)

Nice planning. 

Hoping for progress pictures.


----------



## Oblivious (Sep 30, 2019)

jesus christ those numbers scare me, Im doing tren and test at 100 mg a week each and getting mad results


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 30, 2019)

Oblivious said:


> jesus christ those numbers scare me, Im doing tren and test at 100 mg a week each and getting mad results


500mg test is hardly a huge amount.


----------



## thewolf31 (Sep 30, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> 500mg test is hardly a huge amount.



Yeah I was gonna say... 500 mg of test E is what I ran before with no issues. Hardly anything to me and plenty of guys run way higher doses


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 1, 2019)

500mg + dbol has shown over and over again.....to produce good gains.  That with a real diet and training will surely put weight on you


----------



## CJ (Oct 1, 2019)

Oblivious said:


> jesus christ those numbers scare me, Im doing tren and test at 100 mg a week each and getting mad results



That's awesome that you're responding well to such low amounts. You have lots of room to play with going forward, without having to get into crazy dosages.

***Sorry to have gone a little off topic on your thread Wolf.


----------



## thewolf31 (Oct 2, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> ***Sorry to have gone a little off topic on your thread Wolf.



No worries. I enjoy the extra commentary. I wish I could grow off that amount too. I have yet to try Tren though as I am still in my beginner stages so I probably won't for a while. Wanna save that for a later year.



gymrat827 said:


> 500mg + dbol has shown over and over again.....to produce good gains.   That with a real diet and training will surely put weight on you



That's what I'm hoping for! I'll be super happy with 10-15 lbs of good quality mass on this cycle.

*Update:*
I can say right now that just on two days of dbol at 30 mg has the pumps  rocking. I've been splitting the doses with 10 mg at 7 am, 12 pm, and  4-5 pm. Pumps are seriously insane on this stuff and I know it hasn't  fully kicked in yet. I am tempted to up it to 40 mg after this week and keep it there for the reminder of the 6 week period.


----------



## YvngNewport (Feb 24, 2020)

500mg of test e is a nice dosage, effective but still on the lower end of things. Dbol for 6 weeks sounds solid and a good way to kick start some gains.


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 24, 2020)

Nice wolf avatar....looks solid,nice and simple.Only one thay I'd like to say.............The train outline looks harsh and demanding...Just a thought,lower the weight and up the sets/reps every couple of wks just to add a confusion factor.........work nice for me!!  just something to chew on..


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 24, 2020)

This post is from last September ... 5 months ago ... I wonder how it turned out ... was definitely a nice start ...


----------

